# Rex vs Standard Babies!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to share for those interested!

https://youtu.be/XtZO0pQcLRk

babies are 2 weeks old exactly. Brother (Rex) & his sister (standard coat)


Rex boy (left) Standard girl (right)










Standard (left) Rex (right)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello sweeties, grow strong and healthy, you will make some hoomans very happy


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sooo cute


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

so cute ;D;D I'm such a sucker for rex rats, I love their curls and crinkly whiskers


----------

